# Forum Speed



## starl (Aug 28, 2017)

Changes were made this weekend to speed up the forum. If you notice any unusual slowness (usual would be queries, unusual would be posting or opening a thread) or errors, please post here, with as much error information as possible. For speed issues, please note, if possible, the number of users online (at the bottom of the main forum page).


----------



## mole999 (Aug 28, 2017)

When I click on a hyperlink I can do a three or four count before it appears to submit, after that the return is quick (3000 plus users) FF54 32 bit), others sites across the web seem to be about a count of 1.5, so I find it noticable


----------



## Fluff (Aug 28, 2017)

Suddenly taking over a minute to load a page
2836 Users on line
Running FF 55.0.03 32bit


----------



## mole999 (Aug 28, 2017)

[h=2]Search Results[/h]             11:54

  Monday, 28 August 2017   (GMT-4)   

  Time in Washington, DC, USA           
10:54
 
 Chicago (GMT-5) 9:54
 
 Denver (GMT-6) 8:54
 
 Phoenix (GMT-7) 8:54
 
 Los Angeles (GMT-7) 7:54
 
 Anchorage (GMT-8) 
5:54
 
 Honolulu (GMT-10) 

<tbody>

</tbody>
Is one of these near to server backup time ?


----------



## Fluff (Aug 28, 2017)

Fluff said:


> Suddenly taking over a minute to load a page
> 2836 Users on line
> Running FF 55.0.03 32bit



This lasted about 15-20 minutes, but has been fine since


----------



## starl (Aug 28, 2017)

There are a few tasks that run at 0:45, 0:50 (and lots of other times) every hour. See if it slows down again.
thanks


----------



## starl (Aug 28, 2017)

Update: the issue at 1154 was logged and is being investigated. thanks again for your help


----------



## mole999 (Aug 29, 2017)

05:04 UTC+1 25 count to get a response. There are currently 1304 users online. 16 members and 1288 guests


----------



## Fluff (Aug 29, 2017)

Once again taking over a minute to load & had this error
*Warning*:  mysqli_real_connect(): (HY000/2002): Connection refused in */usr/www/users/mrexcel/forum/dbtech/dbseo/includes/class_db.php* on line *865

*Forgot to mention 2 users on  line


----------



## mole999 (Aug 29, 2017)

865 is the line I see failures on when it occurs


----------



## starl (Aug 29, 2017)

Had some issues earlier and had to restart things. Should be ok now


----------



## Scott T (Aug 31, 2017)

Takes over a minute to load a page

11:16 EST, 5275 users online


----------



## My Aswer Is This (Aug 31, 2017)

Same here at 11:32 AM EDT taking nearly a minute to load a page.


----------



## Fluff (Aug 31, 2017)

Snap.
Been a problem from ~ 3.00pm BST


----------



## mole999 (Aug 31, 2017)

Maybe some Geographic issues 16:34 7 count before the data submits > There are currently 4997 users online. 53 members and 4944 guests


----------



## Fluff (Aug 31, 2017)

Has speeded up again
3629 users online


----------



## starl (Aug 31, 2017)

timing correlates with an issue we're working on.
Any errors trying to post?


----------



## Scott T (Aug 31, 2017)

starl said:


> timing correlates with an issue we're working on.
> Any errors trying to post?



Not exactly an error but every now and then when posting a quick reply I get the Are you sure you want to leave the page popup. If I say yes then it does post. IE11.


----------



## Fluff (Aug 31, 2017)

starl said:


> timing correlates with an issue we're working on.
> Any errors trying to post?



Not that I've noticed


----------



## taurean (Sep 2, 2017)

In my office, we have Internet Explorer 11.

What I have noticed is: hyperlinks (thread list titles)  don't activate at the first mouse over event once any page is reloaded & scrolling jams up for couple of seconds (maybe it takes longer to load the page). And after hovering mouse couple of times, things become normal (hyperlinks appear) until I move on.

This was not the case with the previous setup.


----------



## Nine Zero (Sep 5, 2017)

Just got this error when loading the forum page

[FONT=&quot]read error on connection on line 656 in /usr/www/users/mrexcel/forum/dbtech/dbseo/includes/class_datastore.php[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]#0 /usr/www/users/mrexcel/forum/dbtech/dbseo/includes/class_datastore.php(656): Redis->get('urlrewrite.4649...')[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]#1 /usr/www/users/mrexcel/forum/dbtech/dbseo/includes/url.php(1614): DBSEO_Datastore_Redis->fetch('urlrewrite.4649...')[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]#2 /usr/www/users/mrexcel/forum/dbtech/dbseo/includes/class_core.php(3367): DBSEO_Url::replace('[/FONT]


----------



## Fluff (Sep 5, 2017)

Currently 3553 users online.
Haven't had any errors but for about the last hour forum speed has varied drastically.
Sometimes quick, other times over a minute


----------



## My Aswer Is This (Sep 5, 2017)

I continue to have speed problems on and off. And some times I have to get out and come back in to Mr. Excel.  I do wonder if anyone is working on these problems or maybe this is something we will have to live with. These problems have been on and off for more then a month now. I'm sure this is fixable but...


----------



## starl (Sep 5, 2017)

We are working on it. It's more than one issue.


----------



## My Aswer Is This (Sep 5, 2017)

I communicated with Mr.Excel today and he is aware of the issues and assured me he is working on the issue.


----------

